# Duda con ejemplo de diagramas de Karnaugh



## Elektronikari (May 28, 2007)

Buenas a todos.

Estoy haciendo este sencillo ejemplo de Karnaugh pero tengo una duda

Además vienen las soluciones abajo pero es que no entiendo porque no hacen un grupo de cuatro ceros con los de la segunda fila y con los dos primeros ceros de la tercera fila.

La solucion que viene dada en el dibujo agrupando ceros es:

F = (A+B)·(A+C)·(B'+C'+D')

Y yo estoy empeñado en que la solucion es:

F = (A+B)·(A+C)·(B'+C'+D')·(A+D')

Si alguien pudiera decirme en que fallo se lo agradecería un montón.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Vichente (May 28, 2007)

Mira te explico, si miras debajo de la imágen tal como tu lo has dicho está la solución de la función F, pero ten en cuenta lo siguiente:

La primer F (la de arriba) es para la función resuelta a partir de la agrupación de unos.
La segunda F (la de abajo) es para la función resuelta a partir de la agrupación de ceros, es decir el complemento de la función obtenida arriba.

Te digo que resolví el Mapa y me dió la solución tal cual lo presenta la imágen. Y vos también tenés razón al decir que se pueden agrupar esos ceros pero el tema es que agrupando de esa manera no te da la ecuación mínima sino que tendrá un término que sobra.

Si agrupas como dijiste te debería dar algo así

~A.(~C+~D+~B)+CDB

Saludos y espero que te haya sido de ayuda.


----------



## Elektronikari (Jun 3, 2007)

Muchisimas gracias por la explicacion Vichente, ya lo he entendido.  Ahora ya lo veo claro, es que habia vuelto a agrupar sobre un conjunto que ya queda definido con las otras ecuaciones.

Saludos


----------

